# The stolen snowboard review



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

This sucks man, I lock new boards. Those are the ones that seem to get stolen all the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder about the locks. I have a setup over $1000- no doubt that would be stolen within first time I leave it on the racks. 

Locks aren't an end all be all of the situation, if some phaggot wants to make quick money off ebay- a simple lock will only temporarily deter the phag, not stop him (or her ). At the resorts you go to, check and see if they can store it themselves, so there is an even better chance that it will be safe rather than using a flimsy lock.

Also, I've found that if you use a lock- lock it in a high traffic area. Chances are between the hundreds of people that will watch the thief try to cut through the lock, one of them will say something. 

Sorry about your board, guy. You learned this lesson the hard way.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't often stop snowboarding for a piss break so i just put my board in my car when I have to eat or something. My boards will never get stolen that way. Short walk to the car is no big deal. I wouldn't do that at a big resort though, but it's perfect at my local mountains.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i had someone try to steal my board while was locked with one of those really thin dakine locks. i got this one now - https://www.kryptonitelock.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx?cid=1002&scid=1001&pid=1132


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

God im glad every mountain here has Ski check...if someone stole my board/bindings i would go apeshit...nice review sorry your stuff got jacked...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Sorry to hear that, from a fellow theft victim here. (have I beaten THAT dead horse yet in every one of my posts?) Sucks.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sucks to hear!!! I use to use a dakine retractable lock and now i use the kryptonite c4. The thing is definately bigger but its surprisingly un noticable when riding and its way beefier than those retractable ones.


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

I am getting this thing, the problem is it is 3' long. I want a super beefy cable. But all the strong ones are crazy long too. And all of the kryptonite stuff is super long. I am now on the hunt for a new board. Check out my thread in the board section. I could really use the help, maybe itll help me cheer up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope the F'er that stole my Salomon snowboard with burton custom (front) and Flow (rear) bindings from snowbasin is rotting in hell. Karma is a bitch and I cant wait till it comes his way.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

had mine jacked fing sucks!!

i use dakine key lock but im goin to go kryptonite from now on


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

How long of a kryptonite lock should i get for 2 boards?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

To hell with locks, I don't let my shit leave my sight.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I know Revolution boards have a registered chip in them so if located the police can trace the owner.

From their website
"_Cooperation of Law Enforcement is a key element in the TR5 theft recovery system. Revolution has enlisted the aid of the California State 2nd Hand Dealer Investigators Association (CSDIA) and the National Association of Property Recovery Investigators (NAPRI) in the design of TR5 theft recovery Internet Database. Law Enforcement officials are able to access a special section of the recovery systems website to recover details about reported stolen snowboards ONLY at the request of a customer. No other access to Revolution’s recovery database is permitted to law enforcement or any other entity under any circumstances._"


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

phile00 said:


> I don't often stop snowboarding for a piss break so i just put my board in my car when I have to eat or something. My boards will never get stolen that way. Short walk to the car is no big deal. I wouldn't do that at a big resort though, but it's perfect at my local mountains.


Until they take a center punch to your window:










No noise and no glass in 10 seconds and no board in 15 seconds even in a fairly crowded lot, you won't hear the window break.

FYI
-Slyder


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

phile00 said:


> I don't often stop snowboarding for a piss break so i just put my board in my car when I have to eat or something. My boards will never get stolen that way. Short walk to the car is no big deal. I wouldn't do that at a big resort though, but it's perfect at my local mountains.


Until they take a center punch to your window:










No noise and no glass in 10 seconds and no board in 15 seconds even in a fairly crowded lot, you won't hear the window break.

FYI
-Slyder


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> To hell with locks, I don't let my shit leave my sight.


How about do both? It only takes a few second to steal an unlocked board. Even though my setup is not that expensive, I will lock it, watch it, and do whatever it takes to keep it away from scumbags.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Glue a TWIG to your board..... That'll fuck em!!!


----------

